# All of your buddies stop shooting...what do you do?



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Keep shootin!! and find new buddies at shoot to shoot with!:tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## boogeyman (Oct 17, 2007)

um, make new buddies...


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Find new friends..


----------



## W.Moua (Sep 27, 2004)

This happen to me kinda, my brothers and nephews all stopped shooting, now it is just my dad and one of my friend. We still go shoot every weekend if possible and still do most of all the local tournaments. The brothers picked up golf instead. Guess what I am going to pick up golf just so I can KICK their butts again... LOL

but if it ever comes down to not having anyone else to shoot with, I WILL STILL DO IT BY MYSELF. Hands Down.
:wink:


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I looked at it this way and answered this question....then I made my decision.

Happened to me concerning field shooting....Things were fine and dandy as I was improving, but once I got into the 550+ scoring area....suddenly, people became intimidated and wouldn't travel to tournaments anymore....and most simply quit field shooting all together...so I know where you are coming from.

Here is the question....answer it and make your decision from there.

Who's HOBBY is this.....YOUR hobby or your friends' hobby?

field14
:wink::tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## pearsongal305 (Jun 11, 2008)

*well...*

Luckily my shooting buddies are my husband and son but if they didn't wanna, i would find me a shooting buddy who does...or, like you said, go alone...you know you will find others there alone that may want to find new shooting buddies...on all the ranges we have been to, there would be many places you could fit in...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just like sex I would do it alone. Actually I would not stop if my buddies did.I am going to VA state championship alone this weekend and it is a 4 hour trip.I am going to the IBO World in August with people I have never met face to face.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Go alone, shoot with a different group at each shoot you attend, by the end of the season, you'll have more friend that shoot than you've ever had!


----------



## JHolling (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
I know exactly how you feel.
Jon


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Simple*

Shot this weekend with my buddies wife we drove 3 hours each way to tournament and had a great time .....he was go-kart racing ... You`ll meet new friends believe me its a fairly small circle out there in the archery world and we all enjoy it .. Shot a provincial 2 day and on the second day they pair you up by scores found out 2 of the other guys in group had just moved to my city from fairly far away and where glad to find a new shooting buddy..... go figure....


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

*Gotta have the want to...*

Either you love it or you don't. I've been shooting tournament(mostly 3-D) for the past 30 years and still love it. In that time I've seen alot of people come and go. Life goes on for me.​Go to the next shoot as stated before, make new friends and keep shooting. Archery needs you.​


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Happens all the time. The group I always shot with either quite archery or grew up and moved away. The same thing happened to two ultras so now the two of us shoot. Always looking for more to join us, TAP, Tweebs, Wi_hoyt. You gus know where to find us.


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

Find new buddies - come to Oklahoma - we will shoot with you.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I've had that invite from a couple of other Okies.:thumbs_up If I were single, I'd already be down there.:wink:


----------



## Recurveunaided (Jan 17, 2008)

I go alone most weekends


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

I shot 3D alone yesterday. It's not as satisfying as shooting with friends and family but it's still good practice for the real thing.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

As others have said, go and find new friends. I travel to shoots alone many times and usually see someone I know or recognize, if not, I jump in with a new group and make more friends. 

Lien2


----------



## vabownut (May 26, 2002)

Remember this .......... A stranger is just a friend you havent met yet .


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Bullseyebabe said:


> Find new buddies - come to Oklahoma - we will shoot with you.





Paul S. said:


> I've had that invite from a couple of other Okies.:thumbs_up If I were single, I'd already be down there.:wink:


See there Paul, I told you this was the place to be... Lots of great folks here.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

JAG said:


> See there Paul, I told you this was the place to be... Lots of great folks here.


I'm starting to think that more and more.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I would still go if you still enjoy 3D archery. Shooting with nobody would'nt stop me from shooting. I enjoy shooting more since I'm now useing a crossbow with my 3x9x50mm scope to help me find the ten ring.:wink:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

rascal40 said:


> I would still go if you still enjoy 3D archery. Shooting with nobody would'nt stop me from shooting. I enjoy shooting more since I'm now useing a crossbow with my 3x9x50mm scope to help me find the ten ring.:wink:


Cheater.


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

Go alone..............I always make new friends!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I have shot a few shoots alone. But some of the people I shot with back 15 to 17 years ago started getting back into shooting again so it looks like I got a new crew to shoot with again. :darkbeer:


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

vabownut said:


> Remember this .......... A stranger is just a friend you havent met yet .


Spot on. I've met some guys at shoots that have become great friends.


----------



## Simple Man (Aug 22, 2006)

keep shooting and you will meet new people there to hang out with. 

I use to always hunt with my dad, he's the one who started me on it. When I was about 18 he quit hunting so I started hunting with my friends. Dad will go out hunting with me once in a while but now it's usually just me and my son.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

real friends don't let friends shoot 3D alone. :lol:


----------



## Okie Archer (May 16, 2007)

Depends on why you are shooting. If you are out there to have fun with a specific set of individuals and you get more fun out of spending time with them than you do actually shooting, then it's time change to whatever they are doing. If you enjoy shooting, keep on shooting. For the most part 3D shooters are a friendly group of people. It will be easy to make more friends.


----------



## rhustek (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm going it alone right now, brother moved out of town and buddies got back into paint ball. I meet a lot of cool people that I wouldnt talk to if I wasnt by myself. Its not easy but still fun.


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

Find new buddies. There has to be other shooters at your local club(s).


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

I would try to buy all their stuff at great savings...:lol:


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

call them sally and ride alone, you will find other shooters to travel with


----------



## mjgonehunting (Mar 5, 2007)

We pick up strays all the time!It's usually 4 or 5 of us in 1 group and 4 or 5 in the other.When one group is short,we join together,and if we find someone shooting w/o a partner we welcome them to shoot with us.(as long as they aren"t shooting a ,oh never mind).
I haven't seen a shoot yet where a single didn't get multi invites to tag along!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Well one thing about 3-D shooting is that it takes very little time to make new friends..


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

Paul S. said:


> What would you do if all of your shooting buddies stopped shooting 3-D? Would you go alone? I'm curious to what others would do.



ill probably start by switching antiprespirant
lol lol
by the way , i often go for shoots by myself (and already tried 5 brands too )

always find nice people to shoot with


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Didn't start with buddies...made 'em after I started 3D...if the new guys quit I'll find new ones.


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I got my daughter involved in shooting 3-D and she's been the best shooting Buddy I could ever have :wink:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Baker4 said:


> I got my daughter involved in shooting 3-D and she's been the best shooting Buddy I could ever have :wink:


I'm working on that. I'm thinking of taking my 5 year old this weekend, she likes to shoot, but I'm not sure if I can keep her interested for 30 targets.


----------

